# Where to get a battery?



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's a lame question: Where the heck can I buy a new battery for my '05? I suspect it's about to kick the bucket. I stopped at a Checker the other day and had a guy test it, but they don't sell these oddball top-post batteries that came with our cars.

Please tell me I don't have to go to the dealer.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

So you're back in your GTO? What? You didn't dump it and keep the Safari? Geeeeeez...

If you're getting an aftermarket battery, try looking at some of their manufacturer sites:

http://www.interstatebatteries.com

http://www.optimabatteries.com

Sorry nobody responded to this sooner. I was on vacation when you posted this -- riding a horse on a beach. Only one horsepower -- but a real blast.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks, B-A-Better. I knew at least _you'd _respond!

Hey, I was on a beach last week, too. San Diego. Had to get out of the AZ heat.

Yeah, I'm back in the Goat and lovin' it! Arm's fine. Did three months of therapy. No real weightlifting yet, but it'll come. For now, I'm content that my right arm works. I'm able to throw a ball, too, which is cool. Tossed a football around at the beach with no ill effects. I can pick up my five-year-old . . . as well as my 100-pound nine-year-old. Life's good.

On the battery, I think I'll just tell the dealer to check it out when I go in for a scheduled oil change this week. I've still got some warranty coverage left, so I'll let the battery be their problem. I did find a battery specialty store locally that had ONE suitable replacement battery, but that'd be totally my dime.


----------

